# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Проверка подозрительных файлов антивирусами в online

## Geser

*На сайтах антивирусов:*
http://online.drweb.ru/                                - DrWeb
http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/indexn.php - RAV
http://www.kaspersky.ru/scanforvirus.html     - KAV
http://www.gietl.com/test-clamav/               - Clam AV
http://www.unasoft.com.ua/rus/online.html  - UNA
http://www.anti-virus.by/ - ВирусБлокАда

*Комплексные проверки:*  
Одинадцатью антивирусами - AntiVir, Avast, BitDefender, ClamAV, Dr.Web, Dr.Web, F-Prot, F-Secure, Kaspersky,  Norman Virus Control, NOD32:
http://virusscan.jotti.dhs.org/ 

Двенадцатью: BitDefender, ClamWin, eTrustAV-Inoc, F-Prot, Kaspersky, McAfee, NOD32v2, Norman, Panda, Sybari, Symantec, TrendMicro
http://www.virustotal.com/flash/index_en.html 

Он же предлагает сканирование файлов, присланных по е-мейл:
To:     [email protected]
subject: SCAN
Вложенный файл (размер - не более 1 MB) будет проверен, результат выслан обратно на Ваш е-мейл.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## kps

Изменения на http://virusscan.jotti.dhs.org/ 
Проверка 10-ю антивирусами : AntiVir, Avast, BitDefender, ClamAV, Dr.Web, F-Prot Antivirus, Kaspersky Anti-Virus, mks_vir, NOD32, Norman 
т.е. добавлен антивирус: mks_vir
удален антивирус: F-Secure

Изменения на http://www.virustotal.com/flash/index_en.html 
Проверка 13-ю антивирусами: AntiVir, DrWeb, BitDefender, eTrustAV- Iris, 
eTrust-Vet, Norman, ClamWin, F-Prot, Kaspersky, NOD32v2, Panda, Sybari, 
Symantec.
т.е. добавлены:
-AntiVir
-DrWeb
-eTrust-Vet
удалены:
-TrendMicro
-McAfee  

P.S. Гесеру или модераторам: можете просто обновить первый пост новой инфой, а этот пост стереть   :Smiley:

----------


## Alexey P.

Пусть будет. Для истории  :Smiley: .

----------


## santy

надо ли паковать подозрительные файлы при отправке его в "on-line проверку" (химчистку)?

----------


## Geser

> надо ли паковать подозрительные файлы при отправке его в "on-line проверку" (химчистку)?


Нет.

----------


## Minos

> надо ли паковать подозрительные файлы при отправке его в "on-line проверку" (химчистку)?


Как уже отметил Geser, архиваторами пользоваться не обязательно, а иногда даже и вредно.

При проверки у какого либо отдельного вендора, если у вас узкий исходящий канал или необходимо проверить несколько файлов, то можно упаковать в ZIP архив, но не в коем случае НЕ УСТАНАВЛИВАТЬ ПАРОЛЬ на архив и ZIP архив должен быть стандартным, а не сжатым каким лиюо малораспространенным архиватором типа 7ZIP

При комплексной проверке лучше не пользоваться архиваторами, т.к. не будет понятно какой именно файл чем заражен.

----------

